# Bißanzeiger mit LED Beleuchtung



## heinmama (22. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

   Winterzeit ist Bastelzeit. Daher habe ich meine Dam Hänger, (Bissanzeiger die man in die Schnur hängt) umgebaut auf Led Beleuchtung. 
  Zwei Kriterien sollte der Umbau erfüllen:

  1 Dauerbeleuchtung um Fallbisse in der Nacht erkennen zu können.

  2 Eine Beleuchtung welche ausgelöst wird wenn ein Fisch Schnur abzieht (betrieben über die Klinkenbuchse des Bissanzeigers).


  Da ich leider kein Eletroniker bin, habe ich mir eine Schaltung aus Fertig-Komponenten zusammengestellt, daher sind Verbesserungen immer gerne gesehen. 


  Nun zu technischen:   

  Hier mal der Schaltplan:
  Siehe PDF 



      Erläuterung zu den Abkürzungen:

  BAT=Batterie 1,5 V
  SW =Schalter
  KST=Konstantstromquelle
  LED1=LED Gelb
  LED2=LED Rot
  BA   = Klinkenstecker 

  Als Material habe ich mir folgende Dinge schon besorgt:

  1 Gehäuse zum Zuschrauben (ca. 0,75€)
  1 konstante Stromquelle        (ca. 1,50€)
  1 Batteriehalter                      (ca. 0,45€)
  1 LED Rot                              (ca .0,05€)
  1 LED Gelb                            (ca .0,05€)
  1 Schalter                               (ca. 0,10€)           
  1Klinkenstecker 2,5 mm        (ca. 0,10€)


  0,5m 4aderiges Kabel (altes Telefonverlängerungskabel)
  0,5m 2 Aderiges Kabel
  etwas Heißkleber, Lötzinn, Schrumpfschlauch, Geduld




Der erste Prototyp ist auch schon da.


Guckt Euch das mal an und schreibt Eure Meinung dazu.


Gruß


Heiko


----------



## NickAdams (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bißanzeiger mit LED Beleuchtung*

Nich schlecht - das macht Lust auf das Basteln! Danke für den Bericht!

So long,

Nick


----------



## heinmama (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bißanzeiger mit LED Beleuchtung*

Kein Problem, das fertige Projekt kommt auch noch.

Gruß Heiko|wavey:


----------



## Zusser (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bißanzeiger mit LED Beleuchtung*

Vorweg: Ich habe mich in der letzten Zeit ebenfalls mit der Modifikation von Bissanzeigern beschäftigt, den Schaltplan der gängigen Einfach-Bissanzeiger habe ich hier vor einiger Zeit mal eingestellt.



heinmama schrieb:


> Zwei Kriterien sollte der Umbau erfüllen:
> 
> 1 Dauerbeleuchtung um Fallbisse in der Nacht erkennen zu können.
> 
> 2 Eine Beleuchtung welche ausgelöst wird wenn ein Fisch Schnur abzieht (betrieben über die Klinkenbuchse des Bissanzeigers).



Zu 1:  _Ich _finde es nicht so praktisch, wenn die LED immer leuchtet. Einfach deshalb, weil ich dann auch ständig draufschauen müsste.
Ich besitze keine Hänger, in der letzten Saison habe ich stattdessen Knicklichter in die Schnur eingehängt.
Das hatte wohl einen ähnlichen Effekt, wie deine beleuchteten Hänger.

   Zu 2: Ich habe mir ein Kabel angefertigt, das ich (wie du) an der Sounderboxbuchse anstecke, am anderen Ende des Kabels ist eine weiße LED mit hoher Effizienz angelötet.
Die LED hänge ich in die Schnur ein und schon habe ich einen Hänger, der erst bei einem Fallbiss oder Abzug leuchtet.

De Tücke ist dabei allerdings, dass die Bissanzeiger die Sounderbuchse nicht alle auf gleiche Weise ansteuern.

Ich habe Behr Bissanzeiger die recht lange Impulse, ca. 20s, über die Sounderbuchse ausgeben. Die LED leuchtet also nach jedem Ziehen an der Schnur (das der Anzeiger bemerkt!), 20s lang.

Meine DAM-Beeper steuern die Sounderbuchse simultan zur Bsserkennungs-LED an. Damit ist natürlich wenig gewonnen, denn während der kurzen Lichtblitze sieht man nicht, wie die Schnur wirklich abläuft.

Besonders beim Zanderangeln mit Köderfisch fische ich mit offenem Bügel, und da möchte ich wirklich jeden Schnurabzug sehen.


Deshalb werde ich in mein LED-Kabel eine Zeit-Verlängerung einbauen.
D.h., nach dem ersten Signal des Bissanzeiger schaltet die LED für eine einstellbare Zeit (10s..120s) ein, dann geht sie wieder aus.
Das Erlöschen werde ich aus 'Spieltrieb' wohl als eine Art langsames dunkeln realisieren, aber das ist nicht wichtig.

Sowas (ohne das Dimmen) kann man ganz einfach und billig mit einem Schaltkreis realisieren, der als '555er' bekannt ist.
So ein Bastelprojekt ist übrigens ein Prima Einstieg in die Elektronik.


Mit einem Bissanzeiger, der nur kurze Impulse ausgibt, kann man übrigens problemlos einen billigen Schnurmesser aufbauen:
Eine kleine Elektronik muss nur die Impulse zählen, sie mit der Schnurlänge pro Impuls multiplizieren und dann auf einer Anzeige ausgeben.
Leider ist die maximale Durchzugsgeschwindigkeit recht gering, weil das Schnurlaufrädchen der Bissanzeiger recht klein ist und weil die Drehung mittels mechanischer Kontakte erfasst wird.

Viel Spaß & Erfolg beim Bauen!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bißanzeiger mit LED Beleuchtung*

Cooles Bastelergebnis :m

In Ermangelung von handwerklichem Geschick, habe ich mir die NightGlow von Anaconda zugelegt und diesen zusätzliche Betalights spendiert |supergri

Leuchten dauerhaft und werden noch zusätzlich vom Bissanzeiger unterstützt :m


----------



## heinmama (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bißanzeiger mit LED Beleuchtung*

Hallo,

Sowas (ohne das Dimmen) kann man ganz einfach und billig mit einem Schaltkreis realisieren, der als '555er' bekannt ist.
So ein Bastelprojekt ist übrigens ein Prima Einstieg in die Elektronik.
Setz doch mal nen Schaltplan hier ins Board, würde mich freuen.

Mit einem Bissanzeiger, der nur kurze Impulse ausgibt, kann man übrigens problemlos einen billigen Schnurmesser aufbauen:
Eine kleine Elektronik muss nur die Impulse zählen, sie mit der Schnurlänge pro Impuls multiplizieren und dann auf einer Anzeige ausgeben.
Leider ist die maximale Durchzugsgeschwindigkeit recht gering, weil das Schnurlaufrädchen der Bissanzeiger recht klein ist und weil die Drehung mittels mechanischer Kontakte erfasst wird.

Ist interessant, aber mir nicht ganz klar. Bitte stelle auch einen Plan hier in s Board.
 

Vielen dank für Deine konstruktive Kritik.

Gruß

heiko


----------



## Zusser (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bißanzeiger mit LED Beleuchtung*



heinmama schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Sowas (ohne das Dimmen) kann man ganz einfach und billig mit einem Schaltkreis realisieren, der als '555er' bekannt ist.
> Setz doch mal nen Schaltplan hier ins Board, würde mich freuen.


Gerne. Die erste Schaltung ist mit besagtem '555er, allerdings in der CMOS-Version. Das Ding braucht sonst zuviel Strom.

An sich handelt es sich um eine Grundschaltung des Bausteins, wenn du näheres wissen willst. http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/slt/0310121.htm
Den Widerstand R1 könnte man als Reihenschaltung eines Festwiderstandes und eines Potentiometes ausführen, dann wäre die Leuchtzeit einstellbar.

Die Leuchtdiode könnte man über Konstantstromquelle steuern und überhaupt heller machen.

Ein Nachteil dieser Schaltung ist, dass sie erst ab 6V arbeitet.


Die zweite Schaltung ist die, die ich selbst anwende.
Sie arbeitet rein digital mit einem Microkontroller. Das ist ein Schaltkreis,  der wie ein Computer programmiert werden kann.

De Schaltung ist einfacher und kommt mit weniger Bauteilen aus, weil die wesentlichen Funktionen über ein Programm realisiert werden.
Für die Nachleuchtfunktion brauch es übrigens nur den grünen Teil, das Display (rot) kann dafür entfallen.



heinmama schrieb:


> [..]einen billigen Schnurmesser aufbauen:
> Eine kleine Elektronik muss nur die Impulse zählen, sie mit der Schnurlänge pro Impuls multiplizieren und dann auf einer Anzeige ausgeben.


Das geht auch mit der zweiten Schaltung, diesmal kann der grüne Teil entfallen.

Natürlich könnte man auch beides kombinieren, dann würde das Display z.B. anzeigen, wieviel Schnur der Fisch während des Abzugs genommen hat.

Wenn dich das ernsthaft interessiert, die Teile für die 555er Variante könnte ich noch rumliegen haben, gegen Portoerstattung würde ich anfangen zu suchen.


----------



## heinmama (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bißanzeiger mit LED Beleuchtung*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Deine Mühe. Ich muß sagen das Dein Angebot großzügig ist, aber da ich wieder arbeiten muß nicht genug Zeit habe um mich in die Elektronik zu vertiefen, aber Deinen Schaltplan lege ich mir zur Seite. Aber nochmal Danke für Dein Angebot. Vielleicht greift ein anderes Boardmitglied ja zu.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## mrreddragon (10. April 2014)

*AW: Bißanzeiger mit LED Beleuchtung*

Hallo,

sag mal was für einen Klinkenstecker hattes du gehabt, der die Beleuchtung überträgt. Geht da jeder 2,5 Klinke ?


----------

